# New Residente Permanente



## wkramer (Feb 18, 2014)

I just got my Residente Permanente at the Mexican Consulate in New York. I know that I have to report to the INM office in Cuernavaca to complete the process. 

What documents do I have to take to the INM office with me in Cuernavaca? The consulate in New York said that since they had already pre approved my documents (12 months bank statements, Investment accounts, original deed in Mexico, marriage certificate, utility bills) that I would not need them at the INM office.

I was also told that the Residente Permanente allows working in Mexico now with no restrictions. Is that true?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

wkramer said:


> I just got my Residente Permanente at the Mexican Consulate in New York. I know that I have to report to the INM office in Cuernavaca to complete the process.
> 
> What documents do I have to take to the INM office with me in Cuernavaca? The consulate in New York said that since they had already pre approved my documents (12 months bank statements, Investment accounts, original deed in Mexico, marriage certificate, utility bills) that I would not need them at the INM office.
> 
> I was also told that the Residente Permanente allows working in Mexico now with no restrictions. Is that true?


It would probably be a good idea to bring your passport and a copy of it with you. I would also bring copies of all the info you already supplied just to be sure.

Under Art. 60, Para. II of LINEAMIENTOS PARA TRAMITES Y PROCEDIMIENTOS MIGRATORIOS as published in the Diario Oficial on 8 November 2012, Residente Permanente includes permission to work.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

wkramer said:


> I just got my Residente Permanente at the Mexican Consulate in New York. I know that I have to report to the INM office in Cuernavaca to complete the process.


Congratulations! And, :welcome: to the Forum!


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

wkramer, the Mexican Consulate appears to have oversold their importance in this process. You are on your way to getting your permanente targeta but you still have some hoops to jump through. 
Before leaving the USA I would contact an immigration coyote who for a small fee will guide you through the process. He will prepare your application and set up your files on his computer before you arrive at INM. This will save you time in his office later on as these coyotes can be very busy.
Bring your passport AND BE SURE TO SHOW YOUR SPECIAL VISA THAT IS COLOR STAMPED ON A PAGE IN YOUR PASSPORT. DO NOT JUST PASS THROUGH AND LET THEM PUT YOU ON A TOURIST VISA. This will completely gum up the works and you will be in deep doo doo trying to rectify this for weeks, if not months. Go to INM, then report to your coyote.... they usually are right next to the INM office or very close. The process usually goes smoothly from that point. I wouldn't do it on my own unless I had a lot of patience and excellent Spanish. Our coyote was so good he was treated as a member of the INM staff would be, the doors were thrown open to us and we sailed effortlessly through it. He even took the special infantil pictures right in his office! We gave him a healthy tip as he was so inexpensive and that good! Unfortunately our process was in Mazatlan so I can`t recommend one in Cuernavaca. But I'm sure other nice folks will fill in any gaps in my quick explanation.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

You will also need to get a FMM with the "canje" [exchange, swap] 30 day máxima part filled out to take to your local IMN office at the IMN office at the border.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Jolga said:


> wkramer, the Mexican Consulate appears to have oversold their importance in this process. You are on your way to getting your permanente targeta but you still have some hoops to jump through.
> Before leaving the USA I would contact an immigration coyote who for a small fee will guide you through the process. He will prepare your application and set up your files on his computer before you arrive at INM. This will save you time in his office later on as these coyotes can be very busy.
> Bring your passport AND BE SURE TO SHOW YOUR SPECIAL VISA THAT IS COLOR STAMPED ON A PAGE IN YOUR PASSPORT. DO NOT JUST PASS THROUGH AND LET THEM PUT YOU ON A TOURIST VISA. This will completely gum up the works and you will be in deep doo doo trying to rectify this for weeks, if not months. Go to INM, then report to your coyote.... they usually are right next to the INM office or very close. The process usually goes smoothly from that point. I wouldn't do it on my own unless I had a lot of patience and excellent Spanish. Our coyote was so good he was treated as a member of the INM staff would be, the doors were thrown open to us and we sailed effortlessly through it. He even took the special infantil pictures right in his office! We gave him a healthy tip as he was so inexpensive and that good! Unfortunately our process was in Mazatlan so I can`t recommend one in Cuernavaca. But I'm sure other nice folks will fill in any gaps in my quick explanation.


If it makes you more comfortable, by all means hire someone local to help you. However, it is not always necessary. The migración offices usually have a help desk where someone will very kindly explain what you need to do and which window to go to. The help desk person might even speak a little English, but even if they don't you can often figure out what they are telling you. I muddled through with almost no comprehension of Spanish at first. 

If you do decide to do it on your own, a fringe benefit is that you will learn a lot more and it will build your confidence for future encounters with the bureaucracy in Mexico. It definitely gets easier as you learn more Spanish, but it also gets easier from having done it yourself. Hiring someone else to do it is a good way to insure that you will never be independent and always feel mystified by the processes. However, sometimes it is may be smart to hire someone anyway.

When I bought a house, I took a friend who was fluent in Spanish to one appointment. In hind sight I felt it was a mistake. She had a long very fast conversation that I could not follow at all. When I was on my own, I would go much slower and make the Notario repeat things for me until I understood them. The point of this anecdote is that it is not always better to have someone else do things for you.


----------



## wkramer (Feb 18, 2014)

The form I need to fill out for INM asks what I want to do. 

The answer to the first question I believe is: Redeem or Replace Immigration Document.

The answer to the second question I believe is: Exchange of FMM by guest card or resident


Could someone please verify if I have it right for what I am doing?

inm.gob.mx/index.php/page/Solicitud_de_Estancia]Solicitud[/url] de Estancia - Instituto Nacional de Migración

Thanks,


----------



## AllBbear (Apr 17, 2013)

Where does one find an immigration coyote? Jolga, can you recommend the person you used? Amount charged? Way to contact? Thanks!!!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

wkramer said:


> The form I need to fill out for INM asks what I want to do.
> 
> The answer to the first question I believe is: Redeem or Replace Immigration Document.
> 
> ...


I believe that is correct. I also believe you should be doing this process once you have arrived in Mexico, have an address and print out this form and take it to your local INM office with your passport/stamped upon entering on the page that has your enclosed visa from your Mexican Consulate, FMM card - "canje" section filled out, both ítems with a legable stamp which is needed and your birth certificate [possibly apostilled] etc.

If you make a mistake on this webpage they can correct it for you at the INM office. Once you fill out the information there it will stick to you. Better to wait until it is needed. IMO


----------



## charlie131120 (Nov 30, 2013)

wkramer said:


> I just got my Residente Permanente at the Mexican Consulate in New York. I know that I have to report to the INM office in Cuernavaca to complete the process.
> 
> What documents do I have to take to the INM office with me in Cuernavaca? The consulate in New York said that since they had already pre approved my documents (12 months bank statements, Investment accounts, original deed in Mexico, marriage certificate, utility bills) that I would not need them at the INM office.
> 
> I was also told that the Residente Permanente allows working in Mexico now with no restrictions. Is that true?


When we relocated last year and reported to INM in Cuernavaca we did not need to provide any of the finnancial docs we presented to the consulate. I suspect that is up to the consulate because a) they have better resources to verify the info b) certainly have a better understanding of English. Since you already have property here you are aware that English is not spoken in Cuernavaca except at the library and the expat yahoo forum. If you speak Spanish - and since you already own property here I'll assume you do - there is no need to go through a facilitator at INM - unless you are hard pressed for time as probably they would monitor your progress for you.

Here's some good news - there are no crowds this year at INM (unlike last year). Apparently the changes in procedures which obviate the need to return to INM every year, and the familiarity of the staff with the new procedures are both making it easier to do business at INM. 

When you get your RP credentials from INM you will also receive a letter which will say something like "congrats ! Welcome to Mexico. This note is to confirm that you now have most of the benefits of a citizen (except voting). These benefits include healthcare, education, the right to work ..."


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

AllBbear said:


> Where does one find an immigration coyote? Jolga, can you recommend the person you used? Amount charged? Way to contact? Thanks!!!


Here you go AllBear

Angel Cruz 
Prol. Aquiles Serdan 410
Col. Fracc. Playa Sur. C.P. 82040
Mazatlan, Sinaloa, Mexico
Tel. (669) 193 - 6441
[email protected]
[email protected]

We don't recall how much he charges but it's very reasonable. He speaks perfect English and has a US university degree.


----------

